# I have overclocked!



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have overclocked my nvidia 6200TC 256mb! i have increased memory clock frequency from 540mhz to 650 mhz and3D clock frequency from 380 Mhz to 433 Mhz! I am very exite because of my age(13)...........
Now, i can play need for speed carbon @ 1024x768
@ high details smoothly without any hiccups...............


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

^^^

Try and let us know !!! as every single OC is different because of Many Many other present factors, like RAM / Procy / Mobo / and their Types and last of integration of all...

so its you who has to try and let us know how did ur OC went, what u could do and what u couldnt !!!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2007)

wat did u use??? coolbits??


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 1, 2007)

i have enabled advance options in nvidia desktop manager and clicked manualy overclock and slowely increased the speed of both and then when i clicked more than which i posted, it went back to orginal speed. so i adjusted the speed and restarted the system. i am not able to overclock more than i have posted......


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2007)

be sure u dont end up charring ur  card


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 1, 2007)

ho ho...cool.... but isn't it unsafe to overclock?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2007)

yup... wen one is new to OCing he often tends to get excited and ends up losing his card.. tc..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 1, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> ho ho...cool.... but isn't it unsafe to overclock?



Its safe as long as you have good method to monitor temps and you stay bellow the Warning Mark...

for more info, visit, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388

Quite franky its Waste of Power when you run one 6200 TC with a board which comes with Intel G965 and X3000 GMA... at any given condition i suppose X3000 will performe better than 6200  really its waste of Power...


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh! so i have to use onboard graphics? but when i am using it, it shows that it have only 256mb even it have 368 mb and my 512mb ram is reduced to 496mb. why does this happen?


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2007)

ur card memory is shared one, so it takes up from RAM.

Even i wonder why the max limit is 256 MB , it was supposed to be 368 MB


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 2, 2007)

me too. when i run dxdiag, it shows this! also, can i remove sharing? is there any graphical difference in sharing ram?


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 2, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> I am very exite because of my age(13)...........



You are excited because you are 13 or because you overclocked?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 2, 2007)

^^ha ha....bcoz he overclockd at 13


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> me too. when i run dxdiag, it shows this! also, can i remove sharing? is there any graphical difference in sharing ram?



u cant remove sharing completely but u can change the size of memory used in bios.

Though it lower shared maemory will hav varying effects deoendin upon games. In general it will degrade performance.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 2, 2007)

try overclocking to 14 or 15 
but dun get unstable


----------

